# how can i open this file (mvs-invisible.avi.001) ?



## milnniki (May 29, 2007)

Yesterday I download this file but its not open any player 
what can i do ?
If u have any idea tell me

->mvs-invisible.avi.001

When i run windows media player then this errors comes 

Windows Media Player cannot play the file. One or more codecs required to play the file could not be found.


----------



## digit i am thinking (May 29, 2007)

rename as mvs-invisible.avi

rename as mvs-invisible.avi
and play it


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 29, 2007)

Those are split files. You will be having .002, .003...as well. Join them using 7-Zip (a free utility) and then play the joined file. Check this *link* for how to do the joining.


----------



## milnniki (May 29, 2007)

Thank u very much


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 29, 2007)

You are welcome.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (May 29, 2007)

or use VLC player - the best player as far as i know


----------



## memnom (May 29, 2007)

man .001 is a RAR series file, it needs some of the other series to be unpacked for u to have the ful movie.

go google it man.


----------



## ironcross77 (May 31, 2007)

As far as I know these are split files ( .001, .002...). You can rejoin them using hjsplit Download it from here www.freebyte.com/hjsplit/


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 31, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Those are split files. You will be having .002, .003...as well. Join them using 7-Zip (a free utility) and then play the joined file. Check this *link* for how to do the joining.


Yups , it's a aplit archive , you'll ned all parts before you can use the file .

@milnniki , Basically , you put all parts in same folder n then extract it using WinRAR or 7Zip .


----------



## purujitb (May 31, 2007)

u need all the rar files of that video to play it


----------



## milnniki (Jun 2, 2007)

thank you very much.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 2, 2007)

no more help with piracy. Worse thing is that old members are helping out too.


----------

